# Europcar C59



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Just arrived and getting built up.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

a bit of pictures from Paris-Roubaix '11 for inspiration


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Is that what you got to replace your EPS? If so, nice job.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey...great looking frame....well done. Looking forward to the final build.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> Is that what you got to replace your EPS? If so, nice job.


Yes, I have sold two bikes recently--and this is the new one. That leaves a PR82 Master X Light, C50, PR82 EPS and now the C59. A friend has been using the C50 since January. I am pretty sure that I will part with the PR82 EPS. I appreciate the photos Salsa Lover posted. When the frame arrived yesterday, I was surprised to see the bright metallic paint. All prior photos of the Europcar bikes seemed darker. The green paint looks wet. I trust the others who own C59's are equally impressed with the accent paint.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Loving that green, looks great.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Jbartmc said:


> Yes, I have sold two bikes recently--and this is the new one. That leaves a PR82 Master X Light, C50, PR82 EPS and now the C59. A friend has been using the C50 since January. I am pretty sure that I will part with the PR82 EPS. I appreciate the photos Salsa Lover posted. When the frame arrived yesterday, I was surprised to see the bright metallic paint. All prior photos of the Europcar bikes seemed darker. The green paint looks wet. I trust the others who own C59's are equally impressed with the accent paint.


You ride a larger frame than I do, or I might be interested in the PR82 EPS. Glad to see that you are keeping the MXL.

And to think I have too many bikes. LOL


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are a couple of photos with gold Shamal wheels on the bike. It is flashy with the gold wheels. Bora Ultra II wheels off my "for sale" EPS will be placed on the bike today, they are a bit lighter/aero than the Shamals and the tubular ride is better. The bike is an improvement over the EPS. I would say that it combines the ride quality of the C50 with the stiffness of the EPS, and adds a snappier and more responsive feel than the EPS provides.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

green with gold is the shiznit. very nice, sir.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Love the green*

Perhaps the best looking color I've seen on a C59. What size is it? How long did the order take?

Enjoy.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

mriddle said:


> Perhaps the best looking color I've seen on a C59. What size is it? How long did the order take?
> 
> Enjoy.


It is a 60 cm traditional frame. I ordered the bike in late January and I took delivery on April 29.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Jbartmc said:


> It is a 60 cm traditional frame. I ordered the bike in late January and I took delivery on April 29.


As almost always, another stunning colnago - I had a green LandShark back in the 90s and while green was a unique color it went with nothing. This on the other hand looks great. The C-59 has really grown on me. Still waiting for my EPS/EPQ I ordered from November. :mad2:


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

those pictures made me regret to have passed on those Shamal golds.... mmm maybe I'll contact the seller to see if they are still avaliable.... :idea:


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

I sold my Bora Ultra Two wheels and opted for Lightweight black graphic wheels.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

man, this is one of the best looking Colnago in the forum so far :thumbsup: 

enough of pics, time for you to get out and ride it!

cheers!

PS: btw, any pics of the C59 with Bora Ultra Two?
and do share with us the built-up list/specs/total weight.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks stunning my friend...really works well!


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Maverick said:


> man, this is one of the best looking Colnago in the forum so far :thumbsup:
> 
> enough of pics, time for you to get out and ride it!
> 
> ...


The wheels are Lightweight Standards. The bars are Deda Presa with a Zero 100 stem. Fizik Alliante saddle and Look Keo Carbon Pedals. The SR 11 is from 2009. The bike weighs 15 pounds, 2 ounces.

I rode 50 miles this morning. The bike is the best carbon bike I have ever ridden (vs. Trek Madones, C50, EPS and EP). The C50 may beat it on comfort though.


----------

